# Lawson Digi-Dry Box DTG curing



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

Anybody in this forum uses the new Lawson Digi-Dry Box for DTG curing?

Direct-to-Garment Dryer | Screen Printing Dryer Box

Need some advice from this forums before getting one.

Thanks.


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

bora said:


> Anybody in this forum uses the new Lawson Digi-Dry Box for DTG curing?
> 
> Direct-to-Garment Dryer | Screen Printing Dryer Box
> 
> ...


Anyone? Anyone?


----------

